# 24/7 g2?



## texasflood51 (May 23, 2009)

Anyone know if or when the new 24/7 G2 will be for sale. I really like what I see in the gun but can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

The information I read said it will be out in the fall, likely late October.


----------

